# sites for downloading to cd



## elizabeth5943 (Nov 6, 2010)

My husband would like to choose individual selections and create his own cds to play on his Bose radio in our home office. (We don't use MP3s or the other various systems to listen to music and I am not familiar with the workings of any of these). We have a large collection of classical/opera cds, but he would like to choose his favorites.

Are there some sites that would allow him to preview, then download to his computer to burn to a cd? (Of course, I am speaking of purchasing after previewing In fact, I was hoping some of these sites had gift cards as it would make a great present for a hard to buy for guy...). 

Thanks Liz


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Unfortunately there's no easy solution because mp3 is more or less the universal format for music downloads, but mp3s won't play on ordinasry stereos. I don't think there are any websites that download files in CD format--it's an uncompressed form and downloading would be a slow process.

What you could do, though, is buy software to make compilation CDs from your existing collection. Roxio and Nero sell this kind of thing:

*www.roxio.com
www.nero.com*

Alternatively, with this type of software you can convert mp3s into CD file format after downloading them, and burn them onto CDs that will play on a normal stereo.

It's worth checking whether your computer came with software for CD burning already installed. You could also go to a computer store, tell them what you want to do, and ask what they would recommend. Again, it will probably be Nero or Roxio.


----------



## elizabeth5943 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for the information. I occasionally use Nero but never thought of it for this
purpose. THe computer my husband would use for this is able to burn to cds so i shall research software for the MP3 conversion as well.
Liz


----------

